# How did you become a commercial beekeeper?



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

There's an add on Craiglist with someone wanting bees for his land orchard up your way, you should check it out and keep on expanding. It is a lot of work because it's a constant battle of having enough equipment handy to meet your needs and places to put your bees and pollinations etc..


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

you should go work for a commercial beekeeper to give you an idea what your market is and how they manage their lifestyles. It will give you an idea of whats ahead for you if you choose the California beekeeping route


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

We got larger mainly by splitting, and buying nucs.


----------



## Jed (Feb 23, 2013)

I totally agree with ian ,go work for a commercial beekeeper for a few years it will make expanding a whole lot more enjoyable


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies. 

This year I'll be going along with a commercial beekeeper to several places in California, and perhaps North Dakota. as Ian suggested. I'm also looking into purchasing equipment to make splits soon, as my hives have a good amount of frames of brood already.

Thanks again.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I gave up the beer and picked up the bees. The rest was pretty easy with an addictive personnality.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ha ha ha, that about right


----------

